# IRT Full Contact Stick Fighting Training Video Clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 17, 2008)

The following is taken from the IRT Blog: The Instinctive Edge
found at: http://brianvancise.wordpress.com/

[yt]N8cnZPjieJg[/yt]

     Soon, yes very soon I will be releasing a Full Contact Stick Fighting DVD that will hopefully set the standard across the world.  This DVD will focus on Solo Work, Bag Work, Partner Training and yes it will have Full Contact Stick Fighting with Padded Sticks, WEKAF Filipino Body Armor with Rattan Sticks and eventually pairing down to just sparring with Fencing Masks and anything goes.   Partner Training on this DVD will include Striking, Clinching, Takedowns and of course Grappling!  

Look for this release sometime soon in 2008!

The above video clip is just a small glimpse at Partner Training on this DVD!  Enjoy!

*I Love the Smell of Burning Rattan!*


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 17, 2008)

Sounds like a DVD that I'll want to pick up.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 17, 2008)

excellent Brian the wife is looking forward to it.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 17, 2008)

Cool!


----------

